# Sell my 6d or sell my 24-105?



## TrolleySwag (Nov 18, 2016)

If I sell the 6d I'll get a 5diii. If to sell the 24-105 I'll get a 24-70 2
8 ii. 

I'll want to shoot my kids taekwondo & gymnastics and mostly portraits. I can't decide if the better glass wold help our the better AF on the 5d would help more.   I'm also picking up a 5d1 real soon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## weepete (Nov 19, 2016)

I'd sell the lens and get faster glass. If your timing is good you should still be able to get good shots with a 6D


----------



## TrolleySwag (Nov 19, 2016)

weepete said:


> I'd sell the lens and get faster glass. If your timing is good you should still be able to get good shots with a 6D


Would you then save up for a 5diii or a 7dii?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## weepete (Nov 20, 2016)

If I expect to be shooting a lot in low light I'd pick the 5D over the 7D. Full frames tend to have lower noise.


----------



## goodguy (Nov 20, 2016)

I would sell both, get a 5D IV and a used Tamron 24-70mm 2.8 VC
5D III has a better AF and more goodies but the sensor on it is actually not as good as the one on the 6D
I would want the 5D IV even though its more expensive.


----------



## TrolleySwag (Nov 22, 2016)

I'm saving to upgrade too, but the IV is way past my budget. I just picked up a 70-200 f4 is for outdoor and indoor portraits and I love it. If I find that I love the 5d classic then I'd lean towards the 7dii so I can get the 10fps. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Didereaux (Nov 22, 2016)

the formula is simple:  The best GLASS = the best quality IMAGE.    ALWAYS!   The 5dmk3 has nothing on the 6D in the studio.   the only real difference is in the number of AF points. and a slight frame speed advantage.  We have both a 6D and a 7D2   each has its nich.  the 7D's are action cameras.   the 6D are low light full frames with excellent IQ.


----------

